# West Hill Meet 22nd February Part 2



## richart (Jan 31, 2013)

Only three weeks until the big day, and I will now need to start collecting monies. 

I will need all payments in full by the 15th February, as I have to give West Hill numbers on that date. Once I have given the Club our numbers, I will have to pay them based on that number. 

The cost per person is Â£55-00, and this includes full English breakfast on arrival from 8.30, 18 holes (stableford) teeing off the 1st from 9.30, and a two course lunch. Jacket and ties are required for lunch.

Cheques payable To Richard Hart can be sent to the following address:

The Cottage, 
Frensham House, 
Shortfield Common Road,
Frensham, 
Farnham, 
Surrey, 
GU10 3EQ

If you would prefer to pay by direct credit, please PM me, and I will send you my bank details. As soon as I receive payment I will show this on the thread. I will add the list of current players players shortly.

We do still have three spaces available, so if anyone would like to join in the fun, please put your name down.


----------



## SyR (Feb 1, 2013)

Please can you pm me the details Rich. Thanks.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 1, 2013)

PS. just because i paid first, doesn't mean i tee off first! i suggest a good old fashioned car keys in the fruit bowl type draw! LOL


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2013)

SyR said:



			Please can you pm me the details Rich. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Simon


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2013)

Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart    PAID
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Geoff (Reeve)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger   PAID
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter    PAID
Golfdub
Murphthemog
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12
Blue in Munich    PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2013)

Rooter said:



			PS. just because i paid first, doesn't mean i tee off first! i suggest a good old fashioned car keys in the fruit bowl type draw! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you were first.........?


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2013)

SyR said:



			Please can you pm me the details Rich. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 Payment received thanks Simon


----------



## Rooter (Feb 2, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you sure you were first.........?  

Click to expand...


Your honour then sir!


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2013)

Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart                 PAID
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Geoff (Reeve)
Piece                   PAID
JustOne
SyR                     PAID
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger               PAID
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad              PAID
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter                 PAID
Golfdub
Murphthemog        PAID BY CHEQUE
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12
Blue in Munich            PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play

Further payments received. Many thanks.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart.                PAID
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)      PAID
Lee (Yates)          PAID
Geoff (Reeve)       PAID
Piece                   PAID
JustOne
SyR                     PAID
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger               PAID
Vkurup                PAID
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad              PAID
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter                 PAID
Golfdub
Murphthemog        PAID 
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12               PAID
Blue in Munich            PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play

Further payments received. Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I have updated payments received. Keep them coming !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2013)

*******************************  TRAVEL ALERT   ********************************

For those of you coming who may not know the area, there is a major gas main replacement project going on in Triggs Lane, Woking.  Triggs Lane itself is closed, and the knock-on effect on traffic is that anywhere in the town centre and the Triggs Lane area is a nightmare in the morning.  If you avoid any roads in or around the town centre there shouldn't be too much of an issue according to the Streetworks manager, who is also a Woking resident.  Hope that helps.


----------



## golfdub (Feb 6, 2013)

Richart could you please pm your bank details so I can pay up but I won't be able to do it until Friday.

Thanks


----------



## RichardC (Feb 6, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Richart could you please pm your bank details so I can pay up but I won't be able to do it until Friday.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Same for me please Rich :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll get the payment from my 'guests' at the weekend Rich, I'll pay then also.

It looked good today when I went passed it on the train :thup:

What format are we playing ?


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2013)

Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart. PAID
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave) PAID
Lee (Yates) PAID
Geoff (Reeve) PAID
Piece PAID
JustOne
SyR PAID
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger PAID
Vkurup PAID
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad PAID
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter PAID
Golfdub
Murphthemog PAID
Leftie PAID
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12 PAID
Blue in Munich PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play

Further payments received. Many thanks.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Richart could you please pm your bank details so I can pay up but I won't be able to do it until Friday.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 PM sent, no problems with payment date.



RichardC said:



			Same for me please Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 PM sent



therod said:



			I'll get the payment from my 'guests' at the weekend Rich, I'll pay then also.

It looked good today when I went passed it on the train :thup:

What format are we playing ?
		
Click to expand...

 That's fine Nick. I thought a simple Stableford full handicap. Fivers in, prizes for top three, plus long drive and nearest the pin. Might need to handicap Swinger on the long drive. Make him hit no more than a 7 iron.

Courses around here have dried out well over the last few days. Was even getting a bit of run on my tops !!


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			*******************************  TRAVEL ALERT   ********************************

For those of you coming who may not know the area, there is a major gas main replacement project going on in Triggs Lane, Woking.  Triggs Lane itself is closed, and the knock-on effect on traffic is that anywhere in the town centre and the Triggs Lane area is a nightmare in the morning.  If you avoid any roads in or around the town centre there shouldn't be too much of an issue according to the Streetworks manager, who is also a Woking resident.  Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting us know.:thup: Sounds like Woking should be avoided at all cost. Fortunately for me this is one of the few courses I can find without getting lost.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			*******************************  TRAVEL ALERT   ********************************

For those of you coming who may not know the area, there is a major gas main replacement project going on in Triggs Lane, Woking.  Triggs Lane itself is closed, and the knock-on effect on traffic is that anywhere in the town centre and the Triggs Lane area is a nightmare in the morning.  If you avoid any roads in or around the town centre there shouldn't be too much of an issue according to the Streetworks manager, who is also a Woking resident.  Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers BIM, will this effect me coming from Basingstoke way M3? i used to work in woking for my sins...


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Cheers BIM, will this effect me coming from Basingstoke way M3? i used to work in woking for my sins...
		
Click to expand...

You should be fine, M3 to junction 3, then A322 to Brookwood. Alternatively junction 4 Camberley, but this can be very busy in rush hour.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2013)

cheers Rich 

Did I read somewhere its shirt & tie for lunch??


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2013)

therod said:



			cheers Rich 

Did I read somewhere its shirt & tie for lunch??
		
Click to expand...

 Close, jacket and tie !


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2013)

Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart. PAID
Sawtooth PAID
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave) PAID
Lee (Yates) PAID
Geoff (Reeve) PAID
Piece PAID
JustOne
SyR PAID
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger PAID
Vkurup PAID
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad PAID
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter PAID
Golfdub
Murphthemog PAID
Leftie PAID
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12 PAID
Blue in Munich PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play

Further payments received. Many thanks. If anyone thinks they have paid, and are not showing please drop me a PM.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Close, jacket and tie !
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:  whoops 


I'm going bare chested !! with a tie casually tossed around my neck !


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2013)

Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart. PAID
Sawtooth PAID
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave) PAID
Lee (Yates) PAID
Geoff (Reeve) PAID
Piece PAID
JustOne
SyR PAID
Steve (Little)  PAID
Homer
Hooker
Swinger PAID
Vkurup PAID
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad PAID
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter PAID
Golfdub PAID
Murphthemog PAID
Leftie PAID
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12 PAID
Blue in Munich PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play

Further payments received. Many thanks. If anyone thinks they have paid, and are not showing please drop me a PM.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2013)

Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart. PAID
Sawtooth PAID
Therod    PAID
Therod (guest)  PAID
Therod (guest)  PAID
Jeremy (Cave) PAID
Lee (Yates) PAID
Geoff (Reeve) PAID
Piece PAID
JustOne
SyR PAID
Steve (Little) PAID
Homer
Hooker
Swinger PAID
Vkurup PAID
RichardC PAID
Charlie
Cookelad PAID
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter PAID
Golfdub PAID
Murphthemog PAID
Leftie PAID
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12 PAID
Blue in Munich PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play

Further payments received. Many thanks. If anyone thinks they have paid, and are not showing please drop me a PM.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2013)

Could anyone on the list above that has not paid, remember they will need to do so by Friday 15th February at the very latest. Please PM me for bank details. Anyone that can not play advise me ASAP. I will do the draw on Friday, and will put forumers with their guests unless advised differently.

There is a chance that buggies will not be allowed on the day, due to the wet weather. If there is anyone other than Charlie that needs a buggy let me know.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2013)

richart said:



			There is a chance that buggies will not be allowed on the day, due to the wet weather. If there is anyone other than Charlie that needs a buggy let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Assume trolleys will be ok? Will have to go on the blag for a carry bag if there is no trolleys as I am not lugging a cart bag around!


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Assume trolleys will be ok? Will have to go on the blag for a carry bag if there is no trolleys as I am not lugging a cart bag around!
		
Click to expand...

I will check on trolleys nearer the time, but they should be ok. I have a spare carry bag if needs be.


----------



## sev112 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rich
Replacement chequebook (what's one of those ?) now arrived, cheque in post tomorrow
Steve


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Rich
Replacement chequebook (what's one of those ?) now arrived, cheque in post tomorrow
Steve
		
Click to expand...

 Thankas Steve, I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2013)

Need to pull out. Something come up at work


----------



## Hooker (Feb 11, 2013)

Will send off a cheque tonight Richard.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

Rich, I can no longer make this. Sorry.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2013)

Dropping like flies! is it because Smiffy cried off a few weeks ago? you and Homer will miss him?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Dropping like flies! is it because Smiffy cried off a few weeks ago? you and Homer will miss him?
		
Click to expand...

Homer's had to pull out. He's had a bad range session after his false optimism of yesterday. Today must be a glass half empty day


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2013)

therod said:



			Homer's had to pull out. He's had a bad range session after his false optimism of yesterday. Today must be a glass half empty day

Click to expand...

Aii and JO is having car problems....


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Current list of players, including those that have paid.

Richart. PAID
Sawtooth PAID
Therod    PAID
Therod (guest)  PAID
Therod (guest)  PAID
Jeremy (Cave) PAID
Lee (Yates) PAID
Geoff (Reeve) PAID
Piece PAID
SyR PAID
Steve (Little) PAID
Hooker Cheque in the post
Swinger PAID
Vkurup PAID
RichardC PAID
Charlie (Waiting to see if buggies are available)
Cookelad PAID
Sev112 Cheque in the post
Alex (Iveson)PAID
Alex (guest)PAID
Rooter PAID
Golfdub PAID
Murphthemog PAID
Leftie PAID
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12 PAID
Blue in Munich PAID

There are a few spaces available, if anyone else would like to play
		
Click to expand...

Updated list of players. Could anyone who has not already done so let me have their real name and handicap.

Had a look at the longer term weather forecast, and it is looking good from this Thursday onwards. Dry and sunny.:whoo: Please be right for once !!


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for sending me your details guys. Just need Hookers and Charlie's and I will have everyones. Hopefully there will be 27 of us, which will be be perfect for nine threeballs.

Bribes are now being accepted to avoid being the first to tee off. Fortunately the first hole is wide and down hill, but don't tell Swinger there is a ditch at about 300 yards. I will do the draw at the weekend.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 14, 2013)

Charlie is 17 h/c :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks for sending me your details guys. Just need Hookers and Charlie's and I will have everyones. Hopefully there will be 27 of us, which will be be perfect for nine threeballs.

Bribes are now being accepted to avoid being the first to tee off. Fortunately the first hole is wide and down hill, but don't tell Swinger there is a ditch at about 300 yards. I will do the draw at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon i can clear that then Rich! LOL

i will bring my new whizzy iphone app and record every ones swing in super slow mo and then post up here after for some "critique" LOL!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 14, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I reckon i can clear that then Rich! LOL

i will bring my new whizzy iphone app and record every ones swing in super slow mo and then post up here after for some "critique" LOL!
		
Click to expand...

You've got my vote to be out in the 1st group!


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2013)

cookelad said:



			You've got my vote to be out in the 1st group! 

Click to expand...

 He is already pencilled in, and rubbers are very expensive these days. 

Steve (Sev112) cheque received today. Many thanks.


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2013)

Cheque received from Hooker. Many thanks.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2013)

Found that rubber yet Richard? I think health and safety people would advise me not going off first based on yesterday's "crop spraying"


----------



## vkurup (Feb 16, 2013)

richart said:



			Cheque received from Hooker. Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Richard... how did the Mrs take it when you told her 'got money from a hooker'??

cue: http://youtu.be/pNCqcs62gsg


----------

